# East Coast board recommendation



## Decker1313 (Dec 19, 2015)

Looking for some board recommendations for an east coast rider 5'8. 210lbs muscle not slop, 9.5 boot. I am based out of NY so the few mountains out here are my home base. Gore primarily. I also ride in PA, NJ, VT, NH. Pretty much just chasing the snow the past couple years. I usually just bang the groomers. If I find a decent sidehit or natural feature I will air off those. Nothing crazy. I can nail 180's consistently. 360's are iffy. Anyways park isn't the purpose and won't be. I am not doing park laps or hitting the features. I do like to butter around at the beginning and ends of runs and ride switch on occasion. I hit the glades when they are around and rideable. I ride the powder when its around which is rare too. I would say I am an advanced rider, I usually cruise all the way through to the double blacks without issues. I ride pretty aggressively throughout the day, although I do like to mellow out and just cruise towards the last runs. I am really looking for a board that can bang with the best of them, speed when I want it, carving without issues or having to worry about edging out on the way to common ice sheets. I've been riding on and off for 10 years now but am pretty outdated on the latest tech and what type of board I should really be looking for. Size wise I've always ridden 158's and 159's. I was thinking of bumping up to a 61 if it would be beneficial. I was looking at the DOA pretty hard but can't find any reviews that really touch on riding it on the east coast or if this is to park oriented for what I am looking for. Also, binding wise I'm not sure if I should be looking more towards the stiff end or keep it at a medium flex. I'd like to keep price around $400. Open to used and or closeout boards


----------



## TLN (Sep 7, 2010)

210 lbs and you wanna carve aggressively on 161? LOL
Get a 163-165 stiff board and you'll be surprised.


----------



## Decker1313 (Dec 19, 2015)

TLN said:


> 210 lbs and you wanna carve aggressively on 161? LOL
> Get a 163-165 stiff board and you'll be surprised.


Any boards you recommend in this range that you think would suit me?


----------



## DaveMcI (Aug 19, 2013)

There is a guy in here selling a never summer heritage for 200. I ride one in the east all the time and that is a great deal. 160 length would work out good to.


----------



## TLN (Sep 7, 2010)

Decker1313 said:


> Any boards you recommend in this range that you think would suit me?


It's tough question. 
I'd recommend something radical: like BX board or any other freeride board. That's best kind of board for icy conditions. But this might be not, what you're looking for. 

Only thing I can say, that with 210lbs of muscles you should be in 163-165 or even 168 range, if you wanna cruise fast (and safe).

There is a guy selling boardercross board on bomberonline forums for 300. Probably not exactly what you want, but fun thing for sure.


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

Honestly you don't need a 161 or greater as the terrain isn't going to require that. The tri state mountains aren't big enough for a 168. 

I think you could get away with 158 for the ice coast.

I tend to like camber boards for the ice coast. Try any traditional camber board.


----------



## neliconcept (Jan 17, 2016)

I'm not quite in your weight range but I'm riding a 159 Rossi One Magtek that I take to PA and Killington every so often. Picking up a new powder board for my trips this year. The Magnetraction is good for the ice and you definitely need something with camber or rocker camber rocker (wouldn't go reverse as in camber rocker under feet and camber unless it's the ripsaw profile from Never Summer) 

I disagree with the 165 and up sizing, a 161 should be fine as long as it is in the stiffer flex zone.

To clarify, I'm 5'11.5 and 180 and ride the 159.


----------



## joebloggs13 (Feb 28, 2013)

Burton Custom X..... There is a thread on here that has been recently active regarding this board.... Spoken of very highly.... I believe it would suit your needs.


----------



## Decker1313 (Dec 19, 2015)

neliconcept said:


> I'm not quite in your weight range but I'm riding a 159 Rossi One Magtek that I take to PA and Killington every so often. Picking up a new powder board for my trips this year. The Magnetraction is good for the ice and you definitely need something with camber or rocker camber rocker (wouldn't go reverse as in camber rocker under feet and camber unless it's the ripsaw profile from Never Summer)
> 
> I disagree with the 165 and up sizing, a 161 should be fine as long as it is in the stiffer flex zone.
> 
> To clarify, I'm 5'11.5 and 180 and ride the 159.


Do you have any expierence with the ripsaw? I've gotten a few recommendations for that board now.. Curious what size should be looking at for that board or what you could tell me about it.


----------



## Decker1313 (Dec 19, 2015)

joebloggs13 said:


> Burton Custom X..... There is a thread on here that has been recently active regarding this board.... Spoken of very highly.... I believe it would suit your needs.


I've been keeping an eye on this board as well. It's just a bit pricey from what I see. What size would you recommend for me in this board? Anything you can tell me from experience?


----------



## joebloggs13 (Feb 28, 2013)

At 210lbs of muscle....and for what you want to do, as it's a stiffer board going by today's standards...the 160 would work... It will be more versatile than the 164,which would be a pure bomber board. I think the 160 would allow you to work the whole mountain a little more, but still be able to bomb when you want. Also, with the channel, you can dial in different stances for what you want to do on a given day....


----------



## neliconcept (Jan 17, 2016)

I don't have any experience for the ripsaw but it's a camber rocker camber that holds edge real well. In regards to Joe's recommendation of the Custom X, that's a great option! Their is a dude on craigslist in NYC (not sure where you are) selling one from last year for 550, though you can get one on the-house for 486 from last year. 2016-2017 isn't much difference except for top sheet graphics and base.

Look for last years model on the Custom X if you can from all of the sites! Jones Mountain flagship is also a stiff ass board that can handle your weight but also a bit more expensive.


----------



## neliconcept (Jan 17, 2016)

here you go, not a 160 but they have a 158 which might could work for ya..

On Sale Burton Custom X Blem Snowboard 2016


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

TLN said:


> It's tough question.
> I'd recommend something radical: like BX board or any other freeride board. That's best kind of board for icy conditions. But this might be not, what you're looking for.
> 
> Only thing I can say, that with 210lbs of muscles you should be in 163-165 or even 168 range, if you wanna cruise fast (and safe).
> ...


I came to snowboarding at 230lb from a powerlifting background. I've _never_ felt the need for a board that big or stiff. Hell I'd love to ride one, but certainly not necessary. I'm lighter and weaker now, but I could still carve aggressively on a 156 Funslinger which is as close to a noodle as I ever want to ride. 

OP, I'd agree with others recommendations of upper 150s/low 160s depending on the board. Aim for something with an Effective Edge of at least 1230 or so and on the stiffer side of medium and you'll be golden. Either full camber or a little entry rocker on the nose, directional or directional twin. Burton Custom, Custom X or Flight Attendant, Nitro Pantera, Ride Highlife, Berzerker or Timeless, Capita Mercury or Supernova, Flow Blackout, Yes Standard, Salomon Mans Board, K2 Joy Driver, and probably 20 others you'd be happy with.


----------



## Decker1313 (Dec 19, 2015)

Phedder said:


> I came to snowboarding at 230lb from a powerlifting background. I've _never_ felt the need for a board that big or stiff. Hell I'd love to ride one, but certainly not necessary. I'm lighter and weaker now, but I could still carve aggressively on a 156 Funslinger which is as close to a noodle as I ever want to ride.
> 
> OP, I'd agree with others recommendations of upper 150s/low 160s depending on the board. Aim for something with an Effective Edge of at least 1230 or so and on the stiffer side of medium and you'll be golden. Either full camber or a little entry rocker on the nose, directional or directional twin. Burton Custom, Custom X or Flight Attendant, Nitro Pantera, Ride Highlife, Berzerker or Timeless, Capita Mercury or Supernova, Flow Blackout, Yes Standard, Salomon Mans Board, K2 Joy Driver, and probably 20 others you'd be happy with.


I am a powerlifter as well so you know exactly what im talking about here. I think i will keep it around a 58-60, thats the size I am most familiar with riding, actually the only size I've ever ridden. There is just a ton of options out there for the board..


----------



## GDimac (Nov 19, 2015)

I'm from the east coast also and carving is one of the main things I really love to do. And more often than not, love to carve relatively aggressive. A lot of euro carving, at least.

- 5'7/180lbs (used to be more muscle but has gone a little downhill since I stopped playing varsity/competitive soccer lol). 

But ya, def understand the struggle. Demo'd both last yrs Custom X (156) & Capita Mercury (159) here in Ontario and are both really great carving boards. Both are solid on icy conditions but think the Mercury edges out the Custom X slightly, from my experience at least. And it was mainly ice that day too and the Mercury held up perfectly, way better than I was even expecting. The Custom X will be quicker edge to edge tho. The Mercury is really well reviewed by majority of the reviewers out there and pretty solid do-everything deck, so would def recommend that. 

My Mullair has mellow mag and it held up really well here and VT (Jay Peak & Killington). So maybe a Rossi deck would be solid too for its mag tech. Hopefully that helps a bit.


----------

